# Denver HD Channels 7 & 9 now gone



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

A attention screen comes up and says "This is a special event which is not available for purchase" Error code 031

Also all timers are no longer available for shows selected.


In the guide it looks like all the Denver HD channels are disappearing.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine are working fine right now, I have had a similar issue with a national HD channel though, happened last night around 1am MST.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Do a reboot and see what happens.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Seven and Nine are both coming in fine here. I live up the hill from Denver.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

for 6330 - 6334, some may be seeing a screen which says, in effect, no need to contact dish, we're working to get this channel restored.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The Denver HD channels were moved to the new 129 degree satellite about the time you were reporting an outage. You will notice a vast improvement in signal quality as a result; it is double the power from yesterday.

From a technical perspective, the Denver HD channels were on transponder 2 on Echostar 5, they are now on transponder 4 Ciel-2. Ciel-2 is the replacement satellite which operates at the 129 west longitude location and is mainly used for HD programming and spot beams for local channels. The signal strength I used to have was 38; now it is 75. The move affected channels 2, 4, 7, 9 and 31. The standard definition channels remained where they were (channels 3, 6, 12, 14, 20, 25, 27, 50, 53 and 59).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

And that - as they say - is that.


----------



## d.glen (Aug 2, 2006)

I still don't have the HD local channels back, I did a reboot, no change, I get the message"no need to call.......


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

plainsman said:


> for 6330 - 6334, some may be seeing a screen which says, in effect, no need to contact dish, we're working to get this channel restored.


I looked at those this morning and they all came in fine. I don't have any 6xxx channels on my Favorites. I have 2,4,6,7,9 and 31 selected ... they look fine, too.


----------



## yekots (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a map of the 129 spot beam for Denver HDs? I have always been on the fringe of the standard def spot but I am still getting those out of Denver just not the HD. Did they tighten up the spot on the 129 for the Denver HD locals?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The spots for 129 are brand new, coming from a new satellite (Ciel-2). It's only been in position for a few days, so I'm not sure that any maps are available.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Are they doing satellite switchovers on the fly? My wife was watching LNM last night (around 8:30PM or so) when she got a lost satelite feed error message. We had a clear sky and the moon was out. It lasted at least ten minutes - long enough to ruin her movie, which I recorded for her later in the evening.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

The coverage area for Denver locals is located at:

http://www.dishuser.org/TVMarkets/City Maps/Denver.gif

It is supposed that everything in orange is the coverage area. This should also correspond to the spot beam which is now on Ciel-22 on TP 4.

FYI, the Denver HD locals were on a Continental US beam; this has been changed. As mentioned in another forum, if you "faked" your address as Denver, but live outside the spot beam coverage area, then you will no longer get Denver locals.

The following is the move log:

MOVE 6330 KMGH{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 7
TO 6330 KMGH{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 7

MOVE 6331 KCNC{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 4
TO 6331 KCNC{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 4

MOVE 6332 KUSA{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 9
TO 6332 KUSA{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 9

MOVE 6333 KDVR{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 31
TO 6333 KDVR{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 31

MOVE 6334 KWGN{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD Tp 2 EchoStar 5 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2
TO 6334 KWGN{DENVER, CO} MPEG4 HD TID 4004 Tp 4 SPOT 19 Ciel 2 129w AVAIL HIDE HD MAP 2

As can been seen here, the Denver HD locals, like Atlanta, were moved to a spot beam this past Wednesday morning.


----------



## yekots (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks IIP, from what I have read on the net it looks as though they moved the Denver local HDs to Ciel 2 and I am just out of the spot beam. This is the only thing that makes sense as to why I can't get them anymore. I think they are on SB 18, not sure and I can't find a map for that spot.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Found this elsewhere.
Denver spot beam


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Found this elsewhere.
> Denver spot beam


Excellent map. Where can I locate these for other birds or spots?


----------



## yekots (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks to you to Hobby Talk, that map is perfect if it is accurate which I believe it is because I am just outside the yellow and I'm not getting them. Is this a set coverage or do you guys think they will increase it at some point?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice map.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

yekots said:


> Thanks to you to Hobby Talk, that map is perfect if it is accurate which I believe it is because I am just outside the yellow and I'm not getting them. Is this a set coverage or do you guys think they will increase it at some point?


It isn't precise as I live in a white area, but I am surrounded by orange in other counties and did live in an orange when I first signed up to Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

moman19 said:


> Excellent map. Where can I locate these for other birds or spots?


I've been a bit slow in creating mine for 129 ... but my page is now up.

http://jameslong.name/e129s.html

Bottom line ... if you are actually located inside the Denver DMA and have lost your HD channels contact DISH. If you don't actually live within the Denver DMA then you are less likely to receive the channels now they are not ConUS.

Chicago HD went spotbeam Monday Morning. I expect LA and the rest to go spotbeam very soon. The ability to pretend to be somewhere else and get their channels is going away.


----------



## yekots (Jul 29, 2004)

What about the standard def Denver channels, will they be going away or will they stay where they are?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's unlikely that any movement will happen with the SD channels in the near future.


----------

